# Stone Cut Pro or WinPC? HELP!!!



## missdoctorlady (Jan 9, 2012)

I strongly believe that I am about to purchase the USCutter. I have just started (a few weeks), been marketing and fortunately getting a bunch of orders coming in. Why not dive in?

Trying to decide if I should go with Stone Cut Pro or WinPC. Yes, pricing is important but not a deal breaker if they're both not too hard to use. I downloaded the WinPC demo (2010 allowed me to play with the rhinestones) but only able to watch videos for Stone Cut Pro.

HELP!!!!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are probably not too many people who have used both. I have SCPro but have never use the other one so cannot do a comparison for you. I like SCPro. I don't think you could go wrong. Just be prepared for a bit of a learning curve. I think there is one for either one.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think you can compare WPC2010 to SCP. WPC2012 is much better. I had WPC2010 and upgraded to 2012 as soon as it came out. They added some features in 2012 that make it more usable but still think there are things missing. But there is a HUGE difference in price between the two.

Probably my advice starting out would be to buy WPC2012 and then if your business really takes off then upgrade to SCP. I think you can get WPC 2012 for $249 right now. If you decide in 6 months to get SCP you could always sell your WPC and get something for it. If nothing else, people are always looking for second dongles.

I was really close to upgrading my Smart Cut Pro to Stone Cut Pro but then WPC2012 came out and I have decided that to stay with that for now. I just wish they had a working demo of Stone Cut to play with.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have both and honestly, SCP feels like a waste of money to me at this point. I had WINPC for almost a year before I "upgraded" thinking SCP would be an infinitely better program. The learning curve isn't horrible with either if you are used to using graphics programs anyway. While the fills are nice on SCP, I have to tell you, there's nothing I can't stone in WINPC. It's not only cheaper, it does the job just fine. I was a little more than disappointed with SCP.


----------



## missdoctorlady (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Roger (TSF: Plan B) is a great resource to answer your questions about WINPC

heatpressvinyl.com (look for the download link) so you can try it


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Is there a reason you limited your selection to these two?... For the record you don't really need the full WinPCSign software for Rhinestones... It has some other features for cutting but if you're looking to generate a pattern it can be done much cheaper than the full WinPCSign program.

I too have looked at every StoneCut Pro video.... I wish they had a demo... Based on what I saw I was not impressed... I'm well versed at CorelDRAW and I know most arent' so I'm probably a little biased but in the demonstrations shown I saw many flaws to the patterns themselves and after all that's really what it's about...

Now there are some cool features in StoneCut Pro for sure... But those "cool" features are to me the ones that require some real knowledge to use anyhow... 

If you're looking to open a piece of clipart or a font and stone it without much effort or deep CorelDRAW knowledge I think rStones, DrawStone and Funtime Scrapbooking are all great choices. Funtime is much cheaper than the full WinPCSign and does an equally good job on Rhinestones. Now I do know in the 2012 version of WinPCSign there are some additional Rhinestone features not found in the Funtime software at this time.

I'm very familiar with DAS products as I own many... StoneCut Pro though I just don't see the need for it... If I could demo it then I might have a different opinion... Some of the cool features in StoneCut Pro actually exist in Smart Designer or Smart Vector Pro that I already own... Likewise some cool features demonstrated are found in rStones, DRAWStones and the eCut plug-in for CorelDRAW... rStone, DRAWStones, eCut and Funtime... All can be had for just under $200.00. For me I would rather have those 4 for just under $200.00 than WinPCSign for about the same money... But then I'm a CorelDRAW freak!

I do have a few tutorials on using CorelDRAW for making Rhinestone Templates if you want to check those out?... It might complicate your decision making process?... Then again it might convince you for sure you don't want to use CorelDRAW for Rhinestone templates EVER! LOL

Rhinestoning with CorelDRAW - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't understand the point of owning several programs to do one thing. Funtime is basically a watered down version of WINPC anyway. I'm not WINPC's cheerleader or anything, it needs work. However, the creator of the software is always open for opinions and updates when he can. Oobling is my favorite rhinestone software, but between the two choices given, I wouldn't pay for SCP. There's nothing I can't do in Corel, but why would I bother when I can cut my number of steps in half, not to mention my design time with a software specifically for rhinestones. If I were just getting into it, I would try as many demos as I could get my hands on and see what suited me best. I just don't see spending the money on SCP if I didn't know for sure that I was sticking with rhinestones.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

You might want to take a look at rStones macro for CorelDraw.


----------



## BusLady20 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have the stone system from Digital Art Solutions. It's the older version. In order to upgrade and be able to use the new fonts they dangle in front of you, I have to pay out $1500.00. I just purchased the older version 15 months ago and really can't use it like I'd like. Then I watched a webinar and the guy dangled the 2 color fonts pkg on the webinar. When I asked him it would work with the older version, he said YES. I bought it for $500.00 and now can't use it unless I pay the $1500.00. I'm thinking I will go with the Win PC version.


----------



## BusLady20 (Jun 16, 2010)

Christine,
Can you create stone designs fairly easy with WinPC2012? I have the DAS stone program which is the older version and am not happy with it. In order to use the newer font pkgs, I was told the upgrade would be $1500.00. I saw on a vinyl website that WPC2014 is out. Has anyone tried that? Is it worth the money? I need to find something that is fairly easy to learn as I have a school customer who wants designs for this weekend but that isn't going to happen. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes winpc2014 rhinestone addition is out. My software is a few years old and I will be upgrading from knk studio (cheap version of winpc) to the 2014 winpc rhinestone addition.$299. I know someone here has videos of it in action.


----------



## Pawprint (Sep 17, 2013)

I have both stone cut pro and PC 2014. I like the both and use them together.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am like Sally...I have both and use both...for beginners...probably WinPCsign...but SCP is much more robust and will do more...so I tend to use it more. but both are great programs and are not just an add on or plug in that may or may not have adequate instructions or support


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I use basic version of Winpc software and its a few years old. You might have a few more clicks of a button to do what the new software does but I can still design ok with it. Webster shrader rhinestone and glitter tye dye tee shirt - YouTube


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

I would like to ask all the WinPCSign users/experts out there if the software can do complex photos into rhinestones easily (a few buttons). I have been looking at what StoneCut Pro can do and this video is exactly the functionality that I am looking for: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZH_BMhxuew

Since I am on a budget, I would like to find out if WinPCSign can do this, too? I don't care if I have to click a couple more buttons, but right now I have rStones and to do a headshot or animal photo into rhinestones without would involve several hours of (manual) work.

Thank you for all input.
Nadine


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

n2mouse said:


> I would like to ask all the WinPCSign users/experts out there if the software can do complex photos into rhinestones easily (a few buttons). I have been looking at what StoneCut Pro can do and this video is exactly the functionality that I am looking for:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZH_BMhxuew
> 
> ...


The short answer to your question is yes it can....

WinPCSIGN 2012 - Convert an colour image into rhinestones pattern - YouTube

But the results you would get would be virtually useless...

If you look at the Stone Cut Pro example... The automated result is a lousy one... Well lousy if you compare the result below with the Golden Retriever.... Lousy to me anyhow... 

I included a couple other examples just so you could see a few more examples... 

The issues with WinPC is unlike with Stone Cut Pro the number of colors WinPC will create in the conversion process makes the design really unusable.... It looks OK from a distance if you like that grid look... But if the design it 16 colors it's not practical... In Stone Cut Pro you saw you could set the number of colors.... 

So yes it will do it... There is a WinPC Demo you can try as well... 2012 version but that function has not changed for the 2014 version... Then you can see for yourself if the results are good enough...

I think you will find great design will take some elbow grease...

Kevin


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Why do you constantly show off highly copyrighted, protected IPs? Don't think I would want to dance with the NFL.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I have winpc2012 and the automatic stones from an image does not work like the example. I get lousy results. I was hoping the 2014 version would be better. I am loping into corel or hot fix era, Ive tried the demo several times.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

ChefScott said:


> Why do you constantly show off highly copyrighted, protected IPs? Don't think I would want to dance with the NFL.



I don't "constantly" show off anything... It's been months since I've posted anything... 

I can make whatever I want to for me personally.... Now selling whatever I want is another matter.... But being I don't sell finished garments or these designs then it's not an issue.... 

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Also keep in mind the larger the image the better results you are going to get. If you are looking for detailed results on a smaller scale you will more than likely have a lot of tweeking to do no matter what progrM you use. If you take an close look at some of the videos out there that show these one button fills you will see that the image they are working with is larger than you would normally put on a t-shirt....there's a reason for that. The larger the design the more room there is to fill in all of those little circles so this creates a nicer fill with little to not tweeking. Not so if done on a smaller scale.

There is no program out there that is going to produce near perfect results without a little effort on the user's end. I have Stone Cut Pro and would not suggest purchasing the program for just that feature when you may get the same results as other programs depending on the size of the finished design.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

BlingItOn said:


> ...I have Stone Cut Pro and would not suggest purchasing the program for just that feature when you may get the same results as other programs depending on the size of the finished design.


Hello BlingItOn:

Does this mean you would generally tend to NOT recommend StoneCut Pro as a rhinestone software? I am looking for a really good software but the price seems high to me. Is there nothing equally good/better but cheaper???

Thanks,
Nadine


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

katruax said:


> ...The issues with WinPC is unlike with Stone Cut Pro the number of colors WinPC will create in the conversion process makes the design really unusable.... It looks OK from a distance if you like that grid look... But if the design it 16 colors it's not practical... In Stone Cut Pro you saw you could set the number of colors....
> Kevin


Thank you, Kevin! This was exactly the question running through my mind. I have rStones and though it does a decent job on a bitmap stoning, especially animals don't look right, ever. I have been working on a tiger for weeks and cannot get it right. But then I saw a demo of StoneCut Pro and it did a much better job in minutes. I just cannot afford $1000 right now. Do you know of any other program that does a great job but cheaper?

Thanks for all the great pix!
Nadine


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

n2mouse said:


> Hello BlingItOn:
> 
> Does this mean you would generally tend to NOT recommend StoneCut Pro as a rhinestone software? I am looking for a really good software but the price seems high to me. Is there nothing equally good/better but cheaper???
> 
> ...


Stone Cut Pro in my opinion is very outdated and no longer worth the $1500 price tag. The program still gets the job done but compared to all of the bells and whistles that other programs offer it's just very outdated. You're better off investing in something newer like maybe one of the rhinestone macros.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

n2mouse said:


> Thank you, Kevin! This was exactly the question running through my mind. I have rStones and though it does a decent job on a bitmap stoning, especially animals don't look right, ever. I have been working on a tiger for weeks and cannot get it right. But then I saw a demo of StoneCut Pro and it did a much better job in minutes. I just cannot afford $1000 right now. Do you know of any other program that does a great job but cheaper?
> 
> Thanks for all the great pix!
> Nadine


The reality is there is no substitute for the human mind... 

The design you see attached... You would never get a design like in any type of automated fashion with any software... 

That said with the right software and the right know how and experience.... None of those designs would take me more than 30-45 minutes to complete... 

Me personally I won't settle for less than a perfect great looking design.... So I don't mind spending a little time to get it right... The quality difference really shows... 


Most photos of animals have lots of detail... to try to reproduce the image in 9-10 inches for a shirt is really not possible and maintain that detail... So really you should be deciding what details are important to make the design look right not some function in a computer program... 

Anyone buying Stone Cut Pro these days is LOONY!!! To me there are much better options for far less money... 

For me there is no equal to CorelDRAW and the macro I use... But another program worth looking at is HotFix Era... It does some things better than any other program out there... But most things not so good... But a combination of it and CorelDRAW is a nice combination.... 

Kevin


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Id go with winpc 2014 rhinestone pro for $279 bucks.If you go to you tube and search it you will find some videos that sandy jo has put out.


----------



## scottdr62505 (Jan 25, 2010)

where also interested in the winpc pro 2014, can anyone guide us in the right direction of where to purchase the software? or if there are any vendors on the forum which we can go through

thank you!


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I just bought it from Heat Press Nation.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yout also can buy from Heatpressvinyl.com - GCC Vinyl Cutters,Hix heat presses,FDC vinyl,Specialty Materials,t shirt vinyl they also host a user forum


----------



## scottdr62505 (Jan 25, 2010)

Great, thank you for the quick reply. I actually check it out now


----------



## Leggs4Daze (Aug 28, 2014)

katruax said:


> The reality is there is no substitute for the human mind...
> 
> The design you see attached... You would never get a design like in any type of automated fashion with any software...
> 
> ...


Do you mind sharing what macro you use with corelDraw for rhinestones...Thanks in advance


----------

